# Advice Needed: 3 Axis DRO Kit For SX3 Milling Machine



## Darren747uk (Sep 16, 2015)

I am thinking of buying one of these 3 axis DRO kits for my SX3 milling machine...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-axis-di...ete-DRO-kit-/320919811363?hash=item4ab84fb523

Obviously there will be no machine specific instructions with this kit so i am looking for advice on the best way to mount it all.

Has anyone here got this or a similar kit fitted to an SX3 machine? If so i would appreciate some photos of how it has been mounted, brackets etc? What 3 sizes of scales are recommended for the SX3 machine?

Any other advice regarding fitting this kit to the SX3 machine would be great.

Thanks
Darren


----------



## RonGinger (Sep 16, 2015)

I have what appears to be the same DRO- bought for a US$ price the same as your pound price. I have it on a grizzly G0704. I am not sure exactly which model that really is, but its obviously one of the Chinese machines.

I made some brackets of aluminum angle, I just kind of held the scales in place and figured out what fit. I did not use any of the supplied brackets.


----------



## purpleknif (Sep 16, 2015)

Seems kinda pricey. I like my IGaging ones. Not as fancy a readout but accurate. I've seen them available several places as well as E-bay


----------



## Nick Hulme (Sep 16, 2015)

You need to measure the travel of each axis to determine what scales will be suitable for you. 
When fitting scales it's a case of finding space for the scale where it's convenient for a fixed component next to a convenient point to mount the reader. 
If you want better quality look for SINO not SINPO, 
 - Nick


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Sep 17, 2015)

Here's a link to a thread where I went through the DRO install process.  What a difference a DRO makes!!

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=23292&highlight=DICKEYBIRD


----------



## Darren747uk (Sep 17, 2015)

DICKEYBIRD said:


> Here's a link to a thread where I went through the DRO install process.  What a difference a DRO makes!!
> 
> http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=23292&highlight=DICKEYBIRD



Thanks for the reply, is yours an X3 or a SX3? what length scales did you choose in the end?


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Sep 17, 2015)

Mine is a standard X3.  I'll have to look later on & see what lengths I got.  I do remember they are longer than needed for the travel of the mill which makes them easier to mount & prevents the reader head from bottoming out & damaging something.

I smile every time I use the mill now & remember what a pain it was for years cranking the wheels & having to count the turns, etc.


----------



## Darren747uk (Sep 17, 2015)

DICKEYBIRD said:


> Mine is a standard X3.  I'll have to look later on & see what lengths I got.  I do remember they are longer than needed for the travel of the mill which makes them easier to mount & prevents the reader head from bottoming out & damaging something.
> 
> I smile every time I use the mill now & remember what a pain it was for years cranking the wheels & having to count the turns, etc.



Thanks, i have the SX3 so probably best if i measure mine to make sure. I had DRO's on my little SX2 mill before i upgraded to the SX3, it was only the cheap vernier type DRO's but as you say it sure does make a difference. Cant wait to get a kit on the machine.


----------

